# Supra Synthetic Western Saddle



## shyanneulrich (Dec 7, 2016)

I need a cheap western saddle just for trail riding and I saw this one at Greenhawk. Just wondering if anyone has ridden in/owned one and if they like it. I'll also take recommendations on other saddles, preferably synthetic and no more than $400CAN

Thanks!

Synthetic Western Saddle | RIW4007 | Greenhawk


----------

